# What is it



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotta claim ignorance. Only thing close I can find online is a Black Scoter?
Regardless, it was keeping some good company.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Drake can and hen ruddy...


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

2nd that Hen ruddy.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Rudy's love to hang in the decoys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My least favorite duck!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My least favorite duck!


a fully plumed out ruddy is a sight to behold!! I've just never seen one!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks all, I wasn't even thinking ruddy. They make an odd couple but it sure was a nice can.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's some Scoters from last year. I think they're Surf Scoters. I just asked my buddy if they were legal and he said yes so I blasted them. I'm pretty sure all Scoters are black. I'll have to read up on them.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

357Bob were these 2 sitting about 30 yards off the road on the south side of unit 2?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Swaner, that's them. Needed a break from work so I went for a ride at lunch. Wish the light had been better for a photo.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

357bob said:


> Swaner, that's them. Needed a break from work so I went for a ride at lunch. Wish the light had been better for a photo.


I actually like the photo a lot


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Scoter Reference*

White winged scoter 

















Surf Scoter

















Black Scoter


----------

